
Commodore64 + Raspberry Pi + 6502 assembly = Slack client! - jeff_harris
http://1amstudios.com/2016/11/27/c64-slack-client/
======
mrsharpoblunto
Awesome work! I noticed that you'd also done some work getting animated gifs
displaying on the c64, seems like that would be a cool extra feature to have
inline images display in the channel output, though I guess you'd have to do
colorspace reduction & image resizing on the PI to avoid memory limitations on
the c64 side.

------
tscs37
Probably one of the more interesting things to do with slack.

